# Wie würdet ihr einen Spieletest ausrichten



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. Mai 2013)

*Wie würdet ihr einen Spieletest ausrichten*

Rational (wie ich)
oder bewusst irrational
also ob es mir gefällt.

welche Kriterien würden rational sein
Grafik LvL design= level design Wegfindung Objektplatzierung Logik nach Spielregeln usw
Sound = Tonabmischung Tonqualität
Atmosphäre= wie es präsentiert wird (Motivation von Sprechern beim vertonen Charakter Darstellung)
Grafik Technik = wie die technische Umsetzung ist auf welchen Stand der Grafik
gameplay= wie es sich steuert und ob alle funktionen gehen
KI = (bei mir keine Wertung weil zu subjektiv) Ob es fehler darin gibt und wie diese erstellt wurde
Story = ob einen die Story gefällt 8bei mir nicht drin
MP = ob dieser fubktioniert technisch gesehen
MP modi = ob es mir gefällt auch nicht drin bei mir
Für mich zählt nur das Gesamtergebnis bei user Wertungen
Egal ich teste generell mit anderen versionen


----------

